# Cleaning the washroom rooflight?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Mines a B504 but I think most Hymers have the large rectangular wind up rooflights in the washrooms.

Has anyone got any magic tips for cleaning that bit in between the two opaque panels, especially getting right into the corners?

Pete


----------



## RustyM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Pete I have a 2006 700 starline and last summer decided the skyight needed a clean. Tried various ways but ended up removing the 4 serrated locking washers ( new ones obtained from local motor shop) and taking the skylight off . Once off taped over the apertures and then filled it with water and fairy liquid , gave it a good shake and agitated the water with a pressure washer through one of the apertures. Worked a treat.

Regards Rusty.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

peejay said:


> Mines a B504 but I think most Hymers have the large rectangular wind up rooflights in the washrooms.
> 
> Has anyone got any magic tips for cleaning that bit in between the two opaque panels, especially getting right into the corners?
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete

I don't think there are any easy shortcuts. I took mine off and unbolted the 2 sections. Cleaned the 2 halves by soaking them in a diluted bleach solution

Doug


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks to you both but your Starlines must be slightly different to my Fiat based one. 
I don't appear to have any locking washers, mine look like the bolts are spot brazed or welded and it looks like the only way to remove it is to unscrew from where it is attached to the roof and this would upset the mastic/seal, not keen on that.
The rooflight itself is two pieces bonded together so theres no way to separate it.
The best way I can think of so far is to get one of those spiral bottle cleaners with a cloth wrapped around it to get between the panels, probably a fiddly and tedious job but hopefully the wife will manage :lol: :roll: 

Pete


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Don't look up?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

jimbo_hippo said:


> Don't look up?


Too late, I already have, hence the question :wink:

Pete


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

We blast it through with a hose and also use a bottle brush. This is with a Hymer B584. However, then you have to clean out the shower and loo area. Terrible design. We had it as an extra as we thought it made the whole area lighter. never again!!!!!!!!


----------

